# IS THERE A WINTER STORM PREDICTED FOR SD?



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

Just wondering, my fater-in-law is possibly headed there, would you wait if the re was to be a winter storm.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/abr/

Looks like winter isn't giving up!!


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

The good news is, it will be helpfull to the wetlands for breeding.........


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

and that they will come into the decoys nicly


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

i second that!!


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Im praying you guys get your *** pounded with snow.

No offense, but up here in northern Nebraska with a snow line just to the north of us we have had many days close to triple digits over decoys when this happens.

Just in time too! Brought my newest snow goose killer home this afternoon. Gavin Hunter (my 2nd boy) 

Get ready boys cuz after this weekend is over the Benelli is going to be smokin! :sniper:


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

About time you get to go back out and play with the big boys. Sunday should be dirty if the weathermen are even close.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

At least thats more west of where im going to be, 1 more day of work and im on the road!!! Ive waited all year for this and its finally gonna happen in one day!!! I wouldnt mind a few inches of snow out there, it will melt next week any ways and theres more sheetwater, flooded cornfields, ah.....  
Adam


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

hopefully it will hold the birds back so we can still whack at them a little before the rest get here


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't know what SD is getting tonight, but in SE ND tonight we are getting some snow. I've never seen bigger flakes in my entire life than tonight. For awhile they were about the size of an avg. mans palm. It was ridiculous, you could stand and dodge the snow and not get hit, but at the same time it was piling up. Still gonna head out in the morning, but am expecting pretty poor results.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

good luck 870! Let us know how you did. I can't get out till tomorrow. Will try to scout and then hopefully will be able to hunt Monday. If anybody can post snow accumulation from this storm that would be cool.


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

Where i live in sd we got around 4 inches of snow last night and today it all will pry melt anyway because its like 45 degrees right now...


----------



## cbrace55 (Feb 23, 2006)

Where in SD do you live '73?


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

25 miles west of aberdeen...Its about hour and 30 min away from ashley nd..


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Ty said:


> Im praying you guys get your a$$ pounded with snow.
> 
> No offense, but up here in northern Nebraska with a snow line just to the north of us we have had many days close to triple digits over decoys when this happens.
> 
> ...


http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lbf/

I do believe they call this KARMA!!! :rollin:

As for a report, around Fargo almost all of our snow is gone and it's almost 40 out!!! :rock:


----------

